# Article  230.6  ??



## globe trekker (Feb 20, 2013)

Greetings to all!

I have a project where the electrical contractor wants to install service conductors

from a pad mounted transformer to a metal trough; which is on the exterior of

the building. From that existing trough, they want to install 4" rigid metal conduit

( RMC ) up in to a 400 amp. disconnect and then continue on up in to the "above

the ceilng" space of an existing, adjacent tenant space and run horizontally in to

the adjacent tenant space; through the tenant space separating wall

(non-fire rated) down into the new interior electrical panel.

I am questioning the proposed installation, citing Article 230.6 from the 2008 NEC.

*QUESTION # 1:* Can the EC install the conductors in this manner?

FWIW, after reading some more in the 2008 NEC, these conductors would be

considered feeders.

Thanks for any input!

.


----------



## steveray (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like it might be OK......they have a disconnect upon entrance which should also be the service OCPD...and then the downstream panel would be a "sub" and G&N get seperated and so on.....


----------

